# Hey i'm trying to fish here!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got this and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love it! The world would be a much poorer place without animals. A lot of people don't understand how hunters could love animals but also harvest them. How ranchers and farmers, I have personally done this, will help their cows deliver a calf and willingly give the newborn calf mouth to mouth resuscitation to save it but later on sell the beef for slaughter. I don't know how to explain it to people but that is how it is. I had much rather be around my livestock and wildlife than most people I know.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good words, Danny.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X's 2 to both of you !

I saw those photo's b4 and can appreciate what I see, thank for sharing Chris.


----------

